# Bed size at Citadines Paris?



## Avery (May 8, 2014)

I have an upcoming reservation at the Citadines in St Germain Des Pres and am wondering about bed size. In the room description it says "double bed," do they mean American King, or a small double bed? I always thought it was a "double twin" or a King, but looking at the description for another hotel nearby I'm now not so sure since the other place lists both double rooms and king rooms. 

Anyone been to the Citadines in Paris? 

Tia

eta: I just found European bed size measurements, double =140 cm, not very big, I hope they mean it's two twins....


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 8, 2014)

Nope, that room layout is called TWIN BEDDED.

Double bed is ONE bed. Small. Normal for standard European hotels.


----------



## Avery (May 8, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> Nope, that room layout is called TWIN BEDDED.
> 
> Double bed is ONE bed. Small. Normal for standard European hotels.



That's what I was afraid of. Thanks.


----------



## Avery (May 8, 2014)

Xury said:


> ....afraid of what?  It's not like your petite feet would hang off?



Wow, that's kind of creepy. I'm glad I don't have small feet.


----------

